

Videos: A Ride in Tango Electric Car (0 to 60 in 4 Seconds) - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2008/09/videos-tango-electric-car-ride.php

======
DabAsteroid
The two videos are also on YouTube (where they download faster):

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=En6nWUsiy-Y>
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flr3cPL3dOo>

BTW, that blue Tango is production number 2, owned by Google's Jorg Brown
[pronounced "Yorg"]. He posts about it here and there on the web:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=%22Jorg+Brown%22+tango>

